# Stratford Velodrome



## heliphil (25 Oct 2012)

Anyone know when this will be opened for public sessions??? or who to get in contact with ????


----------



## Lee_M (25 Oct 2012)

heliphil said:


> Anyone know when this will be opened for public sessions??? or who to get in contact with ????


 
Not until 2014 I think when the whole park reopens


----------



## heliphil (26 Oct 2012)

That's a long wait


----------



## Lee_M (26 Oct 2012)

yep, its because they're dismantling al the 'temporary' structures and 'repurposing' the park


----------



## oldroadman (21 Nov 2012)

Place is a building site once again....patience required. On the plus side a road circuit is getting built, plus MTB/CX facility as well, so hopefully it will be worth the wait.
Then, of course, for those who don't have Manc/Newport accreditation, there will probably be the sessions to prove your competence before they let you out to play. By "public" session you mean SQT, I hope, not just tootling around?


----------



## subaqua (21 Nov 2012)

at least 2014. if you are lucky. which i hope we are.

a lot of what should be gone by now hasn't even started to be dismantled. one of my workmates has been sat there during the games, the lull, the paralympics, and the last few months patiently waiting for the go ahead to dismantle what his company was told they must "buy back" he is only there to ensure any damage is recorded and taken off what they will pay to "buy it back" they are currently looking at around 10% of what they were originally going to "buy it back " for.


----------



## Northamger Abbey (10 Feb 2013)

I live a short while away from the Olympic park and the Velo area will open late this year or early 2014. I have joined a club who will be going there and I am exited. I must become a good ruder first. I don't think I can try the track till I handle the road first.


----------



## Diggs (10 Feb 2013)

I'm sure they mentioned on the last round up of the Revolution shows on ITV4 that at least one round next season will be from London. So assuming it's the same time, end of this year, start of '14


----------



## Benn Townsend (11 Feb 2013)

was a bit of a building site still this weekend, shame there is going to be such a long delay.


----------



## oldroadman (11 Feb 2013)

Ah, but all building projects look like a building site (surprise!!) until just a few days to the completion date, then everything seems to get cleared up, and the end result emerges from apparant chaos!


----------



## subaqua (12 Feb 2013)

BAM took over the park for the regeneration on1st Feb. later than the planned 1st October date. don't hold your breath for an early completion as there is no must meet date looming.
I hope I am wrong but seeing how wembley, the emirates, the dome , british library, JLE,Royal opera house, Holyrood. ... do i need to continue... went i won't be holding my breath.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Feb 2013)

I've still never seen the velodrome close up. I couldn't get near it before, didn't get tickets during the Olympics, and can't get near it now. It seems a shame that you can't cycle to this cycling 'Mecca' which is supposed to be part of our legacy. 

And yet I can cycle in the other direction, ride into the Herne Hill velodrome for free, without any noticeable security, and enjoy the racing there. That seems much more deserving of the title of legacy.

Worlds apart.


----------



## glenn forger (12 Feb 2013)

subaqua said:


> BAM took over the park for the regeneration on1st Feb. later than the planned 1st October date. don't hold your breath for an early completion as there is no must meet date looming.
> I hope I am wrong but seeing how wembley, the emirates, the dome , british library, JLE,Royal opera house, Holyrood. ... do i need to continue... went i won't be holding my breath.


 

http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2013/feb/12/london-2012-legacy-olympics

Miserable bleeders in the comments.


----------



## subaqua (12 Feb 2013)

glenn forger said:


> http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2013/feb/12/london-2012-legacy-olympics
> 
> Miserable bleeders in the comments.


 

have a look at some of my posts from when i was on the park building delivering it for the games. Those of us working on it saw some horrible wastes of money when us locals are losing services - 1 fire engine very shortly from Leytonstone if Boris has his way, a branch library in a deprived area ( Cathall ward- one of the poorest in the borough) while money was being pi55ed up the olympic wall with promises of legacy for the community- Drapers feilds is still not back to the multi use pitch it was, wanstead flats where my kids learnt to ride off road, quite compact but fairly soft and well draining is now unusable for a lot of people due to the flooding that never happened before the briefing centre was built. 
I was lambasted by a few of the managers for LOCOG and the ODA for trying to save money . £10k for a mains failure demo that demonstrated nothing on site that hadn't been demonstrated in the LV panel manufacturers FAT because the end user LOCOG hadn't devised the PLC sequencing for the generator control and wouldn't have the control panels ready till 12 months after we had handed over to LOCOG for the 15 month fit out. lunacy .
all the talk of the park being reopened quickly afterwards was patently obblox so its not miserable bleeders its likely a vocal local sick of the lies told in the name of the games. A local swimming club , who are very very good and are very succesful winning lots of the local competitions enquired about use of the pool instead of the scabby local pool they use. Legacy means charging exorbitant prices close to 10 times the current cost of a pool, when it finally hands back to "the community" but hey ho if legacy means shafting the residents of East London even further then ODA hit their goal.

the programme twentytwelve was so close to the mark it was unreal. jubilympics - wot a load of obblox.

mightily proud of what the olympians and paralympians achieved but the legacy just isn't there


----------



## Tim hole (6 Mar 2013)

I ride quite a bit at Herne Hill and before it closed the guys down there were saying that they thought it was open to clubs from early/mid 2013, though they didnt mention a date for it being properly open to the public but I'm not sure how that would work anyway - unless you were a member of a club or a certified track rider you'd have to go through some sort of induction class/classes


----------



## Stonechat (24 Jul 2013)

Are they planning to hold events/chamionships etc at this velodrome?


----------



## heliphil (25 Jul 2013)

oh well 12 months on (more or less) - has anyone got to ride round since the olympics ???


----------



## katymac (30 Jul 2013)

Stonechat said:


> Are they planning to hold events/chamionships etc at this velodrome?


 
http://www.cyclingrevolution.com/RevolutionSeries.php

The finale of the Revolution Series cycling on 14/15 March 2014.


----------



## Diggs (30 Jul 2013)

katymac said:


> http://www.cyclingrevolution.com/RevolutionSeries.php
> 
> The finale of the Revolution Series cycling on 14/15 March 2014.


Yep got my tickets on Friday, taking the Diglets on the Saturday. Seems a long time to wait but still so gutted that I missed out during the games.


----------



## Stonechat (30 Jul 2013)

Have ordered tickets for afternoon and evening on the Saturday


----------



## Paulus (9 Aug 2013)

I have ordered my tickets for the sat evening at the Stratford velodome.


----------



## slowride (25 Aug 2013)

Bit of a bump for he topic but I see they've announced it'll be open from 04 March 2014. 

http://m.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-23708030

Looking forward to it, as long as they make it reasonably accessible like Herne Hill is.


----------



## heliphil (28 Aug 2013)

I hope so


----------



## oldroadman (31 Aug 2013)

There's sure to be an accreditation process and booking system. I would not expect to be able to just show up and ride, sessions will have to be controlled and managed for safety if nothing else.


----------



## slowride (31 Aug 2013)

A lot more information on their site now. 

http://www.visitleevalley.org.uk/en/content/cms/london2012/velo-park/

So £12 for a 1 hour session. Twice the price of Herne Hill but means I wouldn't have to travel, so in reality same price. There is also an accreditation system, it doesn't look like the accreditation from Herne Hill will work



> Accomplished track cyclists who are already accredited at Glasgow, Manchester or Newport velodromes do not require accreditation for using Lee Valley VeloPark’s velodrome. New cyclists will have to go through a four stage accreditation which costs £90 (£67 concession price). This includes bike hire and coaching.


----------



## heliphil (4 Sep 2013)

£90 for the accreditation course - oh well


----------



## slowride (4 Sep 2013)

heliphil said:


> £90 for the accreditation course - oh well


Yeah, it is a little pricey but if it covers e.g. 6 weeks of riding it's not TOO bad. Not sure how many sessions is needed for the accreditation.


----------



## heliphil (5 Sep 2013)

I think I read 4 x 1 hour


----------

